# Carnifexes in Synapse



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

What is the best way to keep shooting Carnifexes in Synapse range? I'm planning to equip them with long range shooting attacks, keeping them back to take out vehicles from range, while most of the Synapse things will be front-line Troops.

Thoughts?


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

My first thought is that long range shooting carnifexs are pretty terrible. If you really have to have them the extra 50pts for a rupture cannon T-fex is totally worth it yet still not great (...probably, I havn't tried using T-Fexs on the table yet).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It depends on how you are using them and the rest of your army. I think the best 2 options look like being a tervigon or an alpha. The alpha is best if using a unit of fex (since he can then join them) while ther tervigon is obviously better if you are doing objective missions (although back when I could be bothered to use tervigons they all stormed forward- I found them great distractions for my entire army).

Some people may argue that a shooty tyrant is a good synapse creature for your ranged creatures but I really dont like that, you already have more MC counter assault ability then most people will want to face with your fex (they still have 4A even if shooty) which is more attacks then my old boomfexs of 4th ed had... and they stormed into combat any chance they got. In the end I think its just too expensive to have fex and give them a HT as support.



Mostly I recon that fex should either be kept back to intimidate your oponent away from entering your half of the board (esp in objective games) or used as close support although that would need a lot of MCs in the list in order to draw fire away from the fex. With 4A basic they are still pretty nasty on the assault- 5A from an MC is plenty unless facing something like a TH/SS termy/vanguard unit.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

my most recent game with a nid player he had a throw away (it was less than 100pts I think) warrior unit holding his objective in his deployment zone and it kept the carnifex (pl) in line. 

I did run through him that game though. He does think its a good plan however, and will continue to use it.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I was planning to have a HT in the list but it would be a single model that would get targeted quite a lot I think.
I want Heavy Venom Cannons and Devourers on the Fexes and HT so they can counter vehicles early, and then maybe finish them off in CC. If the HT gets taken out early then the Fexes are left a bit vulnerable with a low Ld.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

As long a the fexs are inside 12" when they fail an IB check then its fine... they'll charge whatever it is anyway (and they can handle almost everything in CC).
Using warriors to hold fex in place is a little iffy- the warriors are already pretty high on the target list (and arent that resilient).

Personally if I used fex I would make 2 into a unit and add an alpha if using them for ranged (though personally if I was taking them they would be podded screamer killers- dual scything and bioplasma... other then their short ranged plasma cannon ripping apart terminators and MEQs the trygon does better in that role though... there is a reason Im converting all my fex to something else.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I don't think you can make MCs into a unit, otherwise having a brood of 3 with an attached Alpha Warrior would be really useful. I'm planning to use a Trygon for larger games, but Carnifexes are quite useful too. The low BS of the Fex isn't too much of a problem, the Heavy Venom Cannon is now a blast weapon, and the Devourers are twin-linked. Preventing the Fex from going mental and just charging at stuff is the bigger worry...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

'Fex's come in Broods of 3 don't they? As a unit, so you can attach an Alpha Warrior. 

Aramoro


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

Depending on what slots are unused in your army either some tyranid warriors or a prime could handle synapse, the warriors would have to be in cover and would likely have to gtg a lot, a prime could die to unlucky str 10 pie so none of the options are really fail safe.

Your best option would be a tervigon as it can also handle objectives and is somewhat resilient to shooting.

That said you pay premium for the carnifexes ability to handle vehicles in cc so perhaps you would be better of with bringing them along your main strike?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

This seems to be a really grey area in the rules.

The BRB says nothing about MCs not being in groups or multi-model units, but it does say that ICs can't join an MC that is can only be a unit of 1. But Fexes can be a unit of 3 and are still MCs, so an Alpha could even join a single Fex because a Fex is not always a single model unit going by RAW.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Thoughts? You're spot-on.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

my idea of a range fex was actually a short range scary beast with bioplasma and devourers i find that our only good long range units are the biovores and well...maby the Tfex (doupt it and i wont find out in a long time)


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

darklove said:


> This seems to be a really grey area in the rules.
> 
> The BRB says nothing about MCs not being in groups or multi-model units, but it does say that ICs can't join an MC that is can only be a unit of 1. But Fexes can be a unit of 3 and are still MCs, so an Alpha could even join a single Fex because a Fex is not always a single model unit going by RAW.


Correct.

If you really want to go for ranged fexs I would personally go for the good old fashioned 2xdevourer dakka fex for 190pts (or multiples thereof). Getting a bit closer allows you to use the carni's devastating charge when need be.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Actually, 3 shooty fexes with an attached Alpha Warrior would be pretty amazing - they have Synapse, good BS, and high majority T protects the Alpha. I'm liking this.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

...and cost ~ 700pts. Not so great for the points.

Definately a unit for catalyst. Just hope you don't play any rune priests and have a plan for deflecting hammernators!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

700ish points, but in a single unit it is still only worth 1 kill point to the enemy, and not an easy target.


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

Another option would be to go for a Zoan/dakkafex team - zoans kill transports, dakkas kill squishy things, they both have similar range and otherwise supports each other well.
Tbh I am not really sold on the HVC fex, as the HVC is worse than a LC and costs a lot of points when including the carnifex in the equation, also they all have to shoot at the same target so its 600pts+ to stun a vehicle, seems somewhat overpriced to me. :wink:

If you really want long range support take a T-fex as even a single one would outperform a brood of carnifexes with HVC every time.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

If they start on the table and shoot as they advance, then they might also see some CC action. Which would be fun


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

What's with all the HVC hate, my Tyrant runs with them and he tears Nurgle marines and other tarpits with ease. My buddy throws his Zerkers, DP, and Defiler at them.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

i dunno i like deep striking mine in a mycetic spore, give it crushing claws and who cares if it goes nuts just put it right beside a vehicle


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

bakoren said:


> What's with all the HVC hate, my Tyrant runs with them and he tears Nurgle marines and other tarpits with ease. My buddy throws his Zerkers, DP, and Defiler at them.


The hate comes from the fact that it is a rather poor weapon considering the points it costs, it is only likely to stun vehicles thus relying on other creatures to assist in killing them.
Against plague marines you would kill 1 for every 3 wounds inflicted, personally i dont think that makes it worth its cost.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Jernmajoren said:


> The hate comes from the fact that it is a rather poor weapon considering the points it costs, it is only likely to stun vehicles thus relying on other creatures to assist in killing them.
> Against plague marines you would kill 1 for every 3 wounds inflicted, personally i dont think that makes it worth its cost.


Tyrannofex is amazing, it can destroy any vehicle with relative ease, is still GREAT against infantry (and pretty good against Plague Marines), and the thing is an absolute monster in terms of toughness.
Just be sure to keep them Librarians away from your beautiful boy.

Anyway, the HVC is a good fire support weapon, but it's not really worth taking on a Fex, he has better things to do (like melee, and spitting acid-plasma-saliva on people).
But a Tyrant with one and a LW/BS is a great multi-purpose unit, he can use a Psychic power and his HVC (or Devourers if you want, whatever), making something run after shooting it, absorbing a few wounds, raping some brains, and he can kill characters in melee quite well.


And yes, you can put a Prime in a unit of Carnifexes, whether 1, 2, or 3 of them, since it isn't always a single-model unit.

Quite a nice way to protect them too, you can give him a Lash Whip, move him into base contact with characters, and that protects the Carnifexes a bit since you have a chance to kill him before he hits you, especially if you charge (I4 Fexes anyone?).


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I tested the Fexes and they actually worked really well as a fire magnet, letting Warriors and Genestealers hit their targets almost untouched. Only 1 of the fexes was killed, and the other didn't suffer any wounds. 3x S9 shots (2 Fexes and the HT) seemed to be enough at 1,500pts because the S6 shots were there to back it all up.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

What would the viability of a cc fex squad with a cc prime?
I have not been able to test out the new book a lot, but If the shooty squad is possibly viable for 600+ points then what about a Crushing claw/ scything talons, or ST/ST equiped squad? 

I dunno, I just dont want to have to rip off my fex's arms. Guess I could use em as tervigons instead...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It would be supreme overkill for almost everything on the board and not fast enough to catch that much. Might be worth it if you know you are playing a capture and control mission as you just walk over to the enemy objective and sit there... but for the others you are sinking most of your army into a CC unit that will rarely see combat.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the HVC ST and BPlasma on fexes remember that for the most part you don't need to kill a tank just keep it stunned which the HVC can quite reliably do. Personally i don't like carni broods, very expensive unit not scoring. most things will just shot at your troops with most guns

And i didn't think you could ever join a unit of MCs thats why tyrant guard have a special rule allowing them to join the tyrant


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> It would be supreme overkill for almost everything on the board and not fast enough to catch that much. Might be worth it if you know you are playing a capture and control mission as you just walk over to the enemy objective and sit there... but for the others you are sinking most of your army into a CC unit that will rarely see combat.


true enough, thats why Ive avoided the idea, I suppose I could always use one as old one eye for shits and giggles, or the tervigons...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Barnster said:


> And i didn't think you could ever join a unit of MCs thats why tyrant guard have a special rule allowing them to join the tyrant


You can't ever join a unit that ALWAYS consists of 1 model, like Old One Eye, or a Trygon.
However, since you now have the option of taking multiple Carnifexes, you can join a Prime to them.

The thing with the Hive Tyrant and his Guard is different, the Hive Tyrant isn't actually an IC, he can merely join a unit as though he was one.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Tim/Steve said:


> It would be supreme overkill for almost everything on the board and not fast enough to catch that much. Might be worth it if you know you are playing a capture and control mission as you just walk over to the enemy objective and sit there... but for the others you are sinking most of your army into a CC unit that will rarely see combat.


Not strictly true- a brood of cc carnifexs has a very broad frontage making them hard to get away from.

I'm still not advocating them in any way though.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Not strictly true- a brood of cc carnifexs has a very broad frontage making them hard to get away from.
> 
> I'm still not advocating them in any way though.


worth play testing I suppose


----------

